# Cruze turbo 1.6 ecotec



## TonyJZX (Sep 27, 2011)

I have it on some authority that some non english speaking markets have a turbo 1.6 litre version that does 180hp and 170lb/ft with an overboost function.

I wonder if anyone has any further details.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

I believe Euro/Asia spec gets the 1.6 turbo, there's not too much information on it and it's probably not something that's useful to us


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I'd rather have the 2.0 L turbo Ecotech with the boost package in my Cruze. I wonder how much work it would take to fit it in? 
Wink, Wiink, Nudge, Nudge! GM


----------



## mr_raider (Aug 13, 2011)

Jim Frye said:


> I'd rather have the 2.0 L turbo Ecotech with the boost package in my Cruze. I wonder how much work it would take to fit it in?
> Wink, Wiink, Nudge, Nudge! GM


Won't it be available in the Verano?


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

mr_raider said:


> Won't it be available in the Verano?


I think it is in the 2012 Regal GS now.


----------



## sedanman (Dec 10, 2010)

I think the 1.6T is diesel and is available only in Europe and Asia


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

yeah its in the regal


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...*Chinese* Cruze-_T_ and Buick _Excelle_ have the *1.6LT* and so do the *european* Opels.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/2126-post4.html

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/35663-post2.html

http://www.arabaport.com/opel/2012-opel-astra-gtc.pdf


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

The NA Cruze had **** well better be getting that engine for 2013.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

steve333 said:


> The NA Cruze had **** well better be getting that engine for 2013.


...but, probably won't. The Opel 1.6L engine isn't slated for USA sales.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...but, probably won't. The Opel 1.6L engine isn't slated for USA sales.


Now that the 1.4L Turbo is in the Sonic GM really needs to improve the engine choices beyond the diesel option


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

steve333 said:


> Now that the 1.4L Turbo is in the Sonic GM really needs to improve the engine choices beyond the diesel option


There isn't much need for more power/torque than the diesel will bring. Anything beyond that is sport-compact arena and that'll be a specialty niche that a SS or Z-Spec trim would fill and that will come with an assortment of goodies.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

Aeroscout977 said:


> There isn't much need for more power/torque than the diesel will bring. Anything beyond that is sport-compact arena and that'll be a specialty niche that a SS or Z-Spec trim would fill and that will come with an assortment of goodies.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


I would hope for at least making the current engines DI


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Yeah DI is all around better. I wish the government would allow Honda to bring over their DI engine. 65:1 AFR lean burn.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## Snuze (Nov 6, 2011)

Despite the gain in both performance and economy DI still has a lot of issues. One of the reasons I didn't buy a Hyundai. 

Part of all the EPA emissions controls is that things like evap and PCV all get vented back into the intake tract. This isn't a problem on point fuel injected cars like the Cruze because the blasts of gasoline vapors act like solvents to disolve this stuff. On GDI motors, however, no gas down the intake tract so all this crap starts to build up and as the valves/head/intake heat up, it starts to coke on. It chokes the intake tracts and adds mass to the valves so the car can't rev hard/high and can't breathe. My buddy just dropped $800 on his Mini with the GDI engine to have the intake walnut blasted and the intake valves seafoamed to clean all this crap off. And they told him expect to do it again in another 30k miles. And it's not just the Minis, its DI Ecotecs, BMW's, etc etc.


----------



## mr_raider (Aug 13, 2011)

Snuze said:


> Despite the gain in both performance and economy DI still has a lot of issues. One of the reasons I didn't buy a Hyundai.
> 
> Part of all the EPA emissions controls is that things like evap and PCV all get vented back into the intake tract. This isn't a problem on point fuel injected cars like the Cruze because the blasts of gasoline vapors act like solvents to disolve this stuff. On GDI motors, however, no gas down the intake tract so all this crap starts to build up and as the valves/head/intake heat up, it starts to coke on. It chokes the intake tracts and adds mass to the valves so the car can't rev hard/high and can't breathe. My buddy just dropped $800 on his Mini with the GDI engine to have the intake walnut blasted and the intake valves seafoamed to clean all this crap off. And they told him expect to do it again in another 30k miles. And it's not just the Minis, its DI Ecotecs, BMW's, etc etc.


Is it an issue in the Toyota GR engines that use DI and port injection combined?


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

mr_raider said:


> Is it an issue in the Toyota GR engines that use DI and port injection combined?


DI and port is used for cold start and hot fuel handling.... 

Its a horrible over complicated design...


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Snuze said:


> Despite the gain in both performance and economy DI still has a lot of issues. One of the reasons I didn't buy a Hyundai.
> 
> Part of all the EPA emissions controls is that things like evap and PCV all get vented back into the intake tract. This isn't a problem on point fuel injected cars like the Cruze because the blasts of gasoline vapors act like solvents to disolve this stuff. On GDI motors, however, no gas down the intake tract so all this crap starts to build up and as the valves/head/intake heat up, it starts to coke on. It chokes the intake tracts and adds mass to the valves so the car can't rev hard/high and can't breathe. My buddy just dropped $800 on his Mini with the GDI engine to have the intake walnut blasted and the intake valves seafoamed to clean all this crap off. And they told him expect to do it again in another 30k miles. And it's not just the Minis, its DI Ecotecs, BMW's, etc etc.


This. It's a huge misconception that DI engines intake valves and intake tracts stay cleaner when I fact they are worse! However I would still love to see Honda's 65:1 DI engine come here.




Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## max0723 (Sep 11, 2013)

In China ,we have 1.6T petro cruze, the engine code :LLU, 184PS,it has Watt link .
0-100:8s .In chinese market , Hirsch offers an updating ecu program, after the Hirsch pimp, the engine could produce 200PS


----------

